# Acer Aspire 5755g or HP dv-6119tx



## ron_devon (Aug 13, 2011)

I had made up my mind on buying the HP Pavilion dv6-6119tx, but just yesterday I came across the specs of Acer Aspire 5755g.
I was not able to gather much info about the latter, or about the date of its release in India or availibilty.

Both laptops 've got similar specs. 6119tx offers a DDR5 memory for the GPU while 5755g has Nvidia 540M with 2gb integrated RAM. 6119tx has two 3.0 ports to 5775g's one. 6119tx has Beats Audio while i don't have much idea on Acer's sound quality.

I would like to know which one would be the better buy?
My budget is around 46-47k and I'm looking for a gaming laptop.

(My first post on the Digit Forum  Would like to get more active!)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

6140TX is better than both of them. 48k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 6140TX is better than both of them. 48k.



Yes, +1. DDR5 gpu memory would be very helpful in gaming scenarios.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2011)

Two options.
1. HP 6140tx - 48-50K (i7 & 1GB ddr5 6770 - 15") depending on the area.
2. HP 3016tx - 40-42K (i5 & 1GB ddr5 6750 - 14")
If you are ok with 14" and i5, go for the second one. Invest in a good keyboard and mouse combo + cooling pad.


----------



## ron_devon (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx for the suggestion, guys. 6140tx sounds the real deal to me.
But why is no information available about this laptop regarding the specs or price?
And going through some other posts, heard it's available just in the Croma Stores. I'm from Kolkata (which doesnt have any)
How do i get to buy it?


And one more thing, Digit has some really tough random questions to ask before it lets me post.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> And one more thing, Digit has some really tough random questions to ask before it lets me post.



Post more, and they disappear


----------



## Dw::Wolverine:: (Sep 21, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> I'm from Kolkata (which doesnt have any)
> How do i get to buy it?




Me too from kolkata but I heard of Croma retail store at South city mall . lets see.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> Thanx for the suggestion, guys. 6140tx sounds the real deal to me.
> But why is no information available about this laptop regarding the specs or price?
> And going through some other posts, heard it's available just in the Croma Stores. I'm from Kolkata (which doesnt have any)
> How do i get to buy it?
> ...



@Ron,why don't you try the Cyberworks(opp. to Raj Bhavan) at Esplanade Mansion?
It is a showroom of HP/Compaq.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 22, 2011)

There is no Croma in south city mall.
There is one HP shop in Park Street,also computer Exchange used to stock them.


----------

